# GE forklift motor



## mengelman (Dec 10, 2017)

I might have a chance to get a forklift with this motor in it. 
hp 11.1 8.3 kw
rpm 1890
volt 36
series wound
ge mod 5BC49JB3064B
I want to use it in a 60s vw beatle. Would like a speed of at least 55 mph and a range of at least 40 miles. 
Would this be a good motor for this project
?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Read the thread in the motors section
It does look pretty good - but it's worth reading the thread


----------



## mengelman (Dec 10, 2017)

Duncan said:


> Read the thread in the motors section
> It does look pretty good - but it's worth reading the thread


Yes i have read that. It is still in the forklift and i haven't bought it yet so i cant look at the commutator or insulation.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

mengelman said:


> I might have a chance to get a forklift with this motor in it.
> hp 11.1 8.3 kw
> rpm 1890
> volt 36
> ...


GE Fort Wayne made the golf cart motors and industrial DC/fork lift motors of that frame size (~6.6" dia). From the nameplate I see it is a series wound unidirectional pump motor. 11 kW at 36 V is decent power but have no clue on ventilation with a 5 minute rating. There is room (with rated RPM) to increase voltage to increase power. Ventilation becomes determining factor for it to survive EV propulsion duty cycle. Likely to be marginal even with a blower but might work if you drive nicely.

However, being a pump motor you'll encounter the problems I've outlined so many times before. Shaft coupling and rotation direction . 

GE made some nice motors in Fort Wayne and it appears this was in a Nissan truck which is encouraging.

Regards,

major


----------



## mengelman (Dec 10, 2017)

major said:


> GE Fort Wayne made the golf cart motors and industrial DC/fork lift motors of that frame size (~6.6" dia). From the nameplate I see it is a series wound unidirectional pump motor. 11 kW at 36 V is decent power but have no clue on ventilation with a 5 minute rating. There is room (with rated RPM) to increase voltage to increase power. Ventilation becomes determining factor for it to survive EV propulsion duty cycle. Likely to be marginal even with a blower but might work if you drive nicely.
> 
> However, being a pump motor you'll encounter the problems I've outlined so many times before. Shaft coupling and rotation direction .
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. This was the only motor i could get to. Yes it was in a Nissan FL. 
what chances are there that the drive motor would be what i am looking for?
I might be able to get the lift for 1000.00


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

mengelman said:


> Thanks for the reply. This was the only motor i could get to. Yes it was in a Nissan FL.
> what chances are there that the drive motor would be what i am looking for?
> I might be able to get the lift for 1000.00


Sorry but I can't make that call. Could be perfect. Could be useless.


----------

